# Healthy weight for 1yr horsefield tortoise?



## colinkoopa (Jan 18, 2012)

Iya,
I bought my tortoise, Colin in july last year and was told he's roughly a year old. He was 125 grams the first time I weighed him but fluctuated between 112 and 146 during the next few months.
My boyfriend and I have recently moved into our own house and colin is coming along beautifully. He's very active and eats two small bowls of salad/pellets a day. 
Today I was able to track down his scales and previous weights (the last time he was weighed was 22/11/11). Colin is now 205 grams.
Is this a healthy weight for him or is he over/under?
Thanks 
Kez, Chris and Colin x


----------



## Utah Lynn (Jan 18, 2012)

I will bump this. I would also like to know.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 18, 2012)

If you share his shell length, we can apply the Donoghue Formula to figure this out.

Straight-line Carapace Length (SCL) in centimeters, cubed, times 0.191 gives us the target weight in grams. (SCLgcm^3 x 0.191 = WTgr)

The further above or below the target weight it is, the less likely it is a healthy weight.


----------

